# Hunting dog needed



## duck smacker (Aug 4, 2008)

I am looking for a Male Lab, fully trained and ready for duck season. Can anyone help?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a male black lab. He's not trained, but theres still time for that by duck season if you wanted. He does have basic obedience training.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

What does "fully trained" mean to you? What do you expect of the dog? How much are you willing to pay?

Many breeders and trainers will have "started" dogs for sale that have considerable training time into them. Google kennels near whatever area you are from and you should be able to find something.


----------



## duck smacker (Aug 4, 2008)

We are actually looking for a Male to Breed with our Female Chocolate. We want to buy a "ready to hunt" dog, meaning he will be able to hunt with me this season while my female is layed up with puppies. We have called many kennels in our area but havn't quite found what we are looking for. We posted this hoping to reach a larger audience. we are willing to pay a reasonable amount and travel to find the right dog. Thanks for the info!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I guess "ready to hunt" can be percieved as a lot of different things to different people. Any lab should pick up ducks for you. I'm also not big on back yard breeding but I'll try to help ya out here.

Here is a good place to look for truly well trained dogs, you might have to pay to get something that is really proven though.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... y.php?f=34


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

8)

OK I'll bite and give my honest opinion.

If your female is of the breeding type, has all her clearences ( Hips, Eyes , Elbows, CMN, EIC,) and she has exceptional qualities to pass on, I would say it will be alot easier to find a quality stud that has those same clearences and exceptional qualities to breed to than it will be to find a FINISHED dog to buy and breed to. 
Unless you want to pay dearly, I don't know anything about your dog but if she has all these qualities and your looking for a dog to match, you wil be looking in the $3,500.00 to $10,000.00 range.

You can find a nice stud for a fraction of that cost and then buy a nice started dog for the hunting season.

Here are two links to nice started dogs, that are priced right.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... hp?t=28762

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... hp?t=28838


----------



## duck smacker (Aug 4, 2008)

That site was really helpful. Thanks guys.


----------

